# gearoil - which grade?



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

We have a Fiat ducato 2.8 JTD can anyone tell us which gearoil we need.

site admin note - more detail in title


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

good question - officially it is 75/85 semi synthetic gearoil and 2Litres quantity.

however there is a modification that I am just about to do, because of the 'frailty' of the 5th gear set, which involves draining it all out and replacing with 2.7 litres of fully synthetic 75/85

This is to give the isolated 5th gear set a bit more than the hit or miss splash it currently gets

apparently refill access is **** awkward and has to be doen through the reverse light switch.

There is no way to see what is inside to 'top up' so drain and refill is the only way.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Memory's getting a bit foggy as I changed this not long after I bought the van. I used some very expensive Motul fully synth designed for use in Paris Dakar trucks. I found filling through the speedo drive was easier than getting into the reverse light switch.

D.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just as Sprinta says.
Must be fully synthetic.

Ray.


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

Sprinta said:


> however there is a modification that I am just about to do, because of the 'frailty' of the 5th gear set, which involves draining it all out and replacing with 2.7 litres of fully synthetic 75/85
> 
> This is to give the isolated 5th gear set a bit more than the hit or miss splash it currently gets
> 
> There is no way to see what is inside to 'top up' so drain and refill is the only way.


People who have drained their Mk2 Ducato/Boxer/Sprinter gearbox tend to report that they get out about half a litre less than the specified fill amount; the assumption being that about half a litre gets trapped in the fifth gear tin can. So if you then fill it with the recommended amount you will have the right amount plus the half litre remaining.
So Sprinta if you decide to put in say half a litre more than the recommended amount then you may have a whole litre too much.
For my Ducato, the Fiat Manual states that the Transaxle capacity is 2 litres. But dont say whether that is for a first time fill or an oil change. I dont think it can be for an oil change cos there is no fill or level plug; sealed for life!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Can't see the need for fully synth, very expensive, and gear oil does not get contaminated like engine oil (hence the lack of drain/filler facilities)


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

DavyS said:


> Sprinta said:
> 
> 
> > however there is a modification that I am just about to do, because of the 'frailty' of the 5th gear set, which involves draining it all out and replacing with 2.7 litres of fully synthetic 75/85
> ...


I'll stand by my 2.7Ltr amendment to the normal capacity as it is a known change to the recommended quantity to fill with. The tin end cap drains down to the gearbox and does not stand. When the box was modified it took longer to put the oil back in than to do the gear mod itself.

Fully synthetic is also the change recommended as it is a standard useage on later vehicles - expensive? not really, £20ish compared to how much for an enforced gearbox fix?


----------



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

I can only add that on our Frankia we have a dip stick to the Gear oil. We know as we lost it all whilst travelling round Paris. Our son texted us the grade of oil we needed and after 4 garage stops we found one who would sell us 2 litres.

We made a funnel from a water bottle the gas hose and I then stood on the spare wheel and she was feed the oil from a great height. She got us all the way back to uk. Where our son did a full gear oil change to make sure it was all OK.

We never found out where or how she lost all the oil(it was sitting in the belly cover) she has not comes back out with this so was can keep an eye on her.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Just as an aside i was told after having my box overhauled to put an extra half litre in to help the 5th gear, Imagine my consternation while checking round the van after a tea break high in the Pyrenees on our maiden trip abroad, when i found gear oil all over the floor under the van,I nearly s**t myself, all sorts of scenarios crossed my mind. i limped on for a while listening and checking for noises. in the end i flogged it down to Benidorm and home again with no problems and went all over with no problems, i think it pressurised the gearbox due to too much oil and the height above sea level blew it out wherever it could


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

To much oil is almost as bad as no oil.......unless fiat tell you to add more oil then don't.

Stick to exactly what fiat say otherwise you will have zero comeback and they will try everything to get out of it.

You using the wrong type and amount will add ammo for them to shoot you down with.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

According to 'autodata' the oil is GL5 spec 75w/80 synthetic and the capacity is 2.7 litres. for the 2.8 ( 2002 to 2006 )

The stated capacity for the same year range for 2.3 JTD is 2 litres, same oil.

All the answers here, including mine are not 'official' so checking with your vehicle handbook, if you have one, for oil grade and if capacity is not stated there:check with Fiat service agent.

My Pug Boxer service book does not state oil capacity but does suggest that the gearbox level should be checked and topped up on services B and C!

Also, although I am not sure of this, I believe that only the earlier vans had the 5th gear problem and the later 'facelift' ones had a different gearbox. Much discussion previously here somewhere.

Harvey


----------

